# skim coat over wallpaper paste residue



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You should remove the paste--all of it---warm soapy water and a green scrub pad---

One of the painters will guide you on the best primer--I would not use an oil base myself---

If you skim coat,use all purpose (USG green lid) for the first coat--it contains glue and will bond the best---top coat with light weight (USG blue lid) if you wish--it sands more easily than the green lid.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

As Mike said, you need to remove as much as possible. You do not need to get it ALL, but you need to get the worst of it. No need for an oil primer, the Gardz IS a primer.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

chrisn said:


> As Mike said, you need to remove as much as possible. You do not need to get it ALL, but you need to get the worst of it. No need for an oil primer, the Gardz IS a primer.


I spent about 6 hours scrubbing the walls with a green sponge and soapy bucket... yuck. 

But this post is about the test area with Gardz... I'm surprised this stuff is not being hawked as a miracle paint cure by Ron Popiel or the Slap Chop Guy... it's impressive stuff. I went back to my test area and sprayed it with hot water + soap, even after 30-45 seconds it wasn't getting sticky or slick. It took a good 30 seconds of scrubbing with the green side of the sponge to break through. I a quick 10 seconds over another area yielded nothing on the green side of the sponge...

So I'm feeling pretty confident that the green top compound I put on will stick and hopefully not have any issues. I do intend to go back over the test area with a second pass of Gardz when I do the rest of the walls.

After the skim coating is done, is better to use Gardz again, or just a regular primer?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

bubbler said:


> I spent about 6 hours scrubbing the walls with a green sponge and soapy bucket... yuck.
> 
> But this post is about the test area with Gardz... I'm surprised this stuff is not being hawked as a miracle paint cure by Ron Popiel or the Slap Chop Guy... it's impressive stuff. I went back to my test area and sprayed it with hot water + soap, even after 30-45 seconds it wasn't getting sticky or slick. It took a good 30 seconds of scrubbing with the green side of the sponge to break through. I a quick 10 seconds over another area yielded nothing on the green side of the sponge...
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

chrisn said:


> bubbler said:
> 
> 
> > After the skim coating is done, is better to use Gardz again, or just a regular primer?[/quote]
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

No need for the white primer, TWO (2) finish coats


----------

